
Ask HN: Is there a hire by “values match” site? - westonplatter0
So here&#x27;s the issue I have with hiring platforms, I often get paired with companies based on technical skills or industries I&#x27;ve worked within, but I really just want to work alongside people I share similar values with.<p>I&#x27;d love to find my next job through a platform that matches me with a company that aligns with my values.<p>For example:<p>- 12 month or more financial runway<p>- executives have strategic plan written out for profitability (ie, they&#x27;re not just winging it)<p>- product decision makers say no to things, but also listen<p>- decisions made based on quantitative and qualitative analysis<p>- proactive communication culture<p>(PS - am I asking for too much in a 50-200 person company?)
======
ablerman
It may not be exactly what you want, but check out KeyValues.
[https://www.keyvalues.com](https://www.keyvalues.com)

~~~
westonplatter0
Looks promising and definitely interested in using. thanks!

------
muzz
That would be awesome, but how could these things be measured-- decision
makers saying no, proactive communication, etc?

Some of them, like financial runway, are also usually well-guarded
information.

~~~
westonplatter0
some of my values are inherently qualitative, so I would expect ask for
examples (which are not ancedotal).

For example,

\- Provide written plans for the last 2-5 features you pushed out.

\- What's the process for firing employees ... is any of it in writing?

\- What's the template for communicating ideas across the company quickly?
Amazon has the 1-page tactical doc, the 6-page strategy doc, M$soft the 30
second CEO update, Google the 2 minute pitch. What communication
norms/templates do you have within your company?

